

Why I'm Not Majoring In Computer Science - Brewer
http://jamesbrewer.me/why-im-not-majoring-in-computer-science

======
allwein
Programming != Computer Science

I think he's doing himself a disservice by not investigating a little further
into what Computer Science entails. There's a reason that a lot of the early
computer science departments grew out of the math department.

